# WOW albinos



## Bryony (May 8, 2004)

these are pretty cool i love albino animals they are so cute

http://www.gherp.com/gallery/new/monacle cobra, albino.jpg
http://www.neiu.edu/~ncaftori/east/albino-alligators.jpg
http://www.boulderjunctionmotorlodge.com/images/albino.jpg
http://www.igelhilfe.de/cards/albino.jpg
http://inicia.es/de/trenzas/canguro-albino.jpg
http://emil.alarmix.org/turtle/turpics/foto/albino.jpg
http://www.peaceriverherps.com/albino striped SD Gopher 1 m.JPG
http://www.gpas.org/2002_show/all2002pics/Ancistrus albino.jpg
http://www.arachnophiliac.com/burrow/gallery/snakes/images/albino_cal_king.jpg


----------



## instar (May 8, 2004)

The gators and turtles look awesome. made from white chocolate!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 8, 2004)

heres sum olive albinos


----------



## instar (May 8, 2004)

Hey thats a nice looking albino.


----------

